# URGENT !....."Glide" floss recall.



## IKE (Jan 11, 2019)

It was on the evening news a little bit ago about "Glide" brand floss made by Oral B causing cancer and bowel problems and if you had any to throw it away......see attached link.

We checked and we had eleven 4.3 yd. samples that were given to us by our dentists after cleanings and we just threw it all away......you may want to check your floss supply.







https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...-build-toxic-chemicals-body-cause-cancer.html


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2019)

I use these...







 I could never get the hang of using floss properly...


----------



## Falcon (Jan 11, 2019)

I'd  buy a different brand.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2019)

We've been using the Glide floss for years and I don't see a need to throw it out.  I didn't look that the UK link, but here's something from USA news, HERE.  



> USA Today reports                                                             Oral-B says it did not find any of the substances in the study in its floss                                                          , and the floss always undergoes safety testing.
> .
> 
> Oral-B released a statement in response to the study.
> ...


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 11, 2019)

https://nypost.com/2019/01/09/oral-b-glide-dental-floss-linked-to-toxic-pfas-chemicals-study-says/

_This is nothing to smile about.
_
_Oral-B Glide dental floss contributes to elevated levels of toxic  PFAS chemicals in the body, according to a new study from the Silent  Spring Institute in collaboration with the Public Health Institute in  Berkeley, California.

_
_ Scientists are concerned about widespread exposure to PFAS (per- and  polyfluoroalkyl substances) in the population because the water- and  grease-proof substances have been linked with kidney and testicular  cancer, thyroid disease, high cholesterol, low birth weight, decreased  fertility and immune system damage.
_
Gee, why do we need  chemicals on a piece of string? 
We don't.
Use white thread.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 12, 2019)

I use to use the mint flavored floss, but wondered what they use to flavor it. Just plain old floss now. My wife uses the ribbon floss, but my teeth are to close together to use it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 12, 2019)

I'm suspicious of the 'study' because there are so many other sources of PFAs in drinking water, packaging products, carpeting, etc.  How can they pinpoint any levels of PFAs in the blood to floss usage and not all these other sources?  Also, Oral B has stated they do not use PFAs in their floss, should that be completely ignored?  

https://www.nbc26.com/lifestyle/health/study-finds-dangerous-chemical-in-popular-dental-floss  




> USA Today reports                                                             Oral-B says it did not find any of the substances in the study in its floss                                                          , and the floss always undergoes safety testing.
> 
> Other things that  contain high PFAs, according to the study, are stain-resistant  household goods such as carpet and furniture. And if a city's water is  contaminated, PFAs are usually in it.
> 
> ...



https://silentspring.org/research-update/dental-flossing-and-other-behaviors-linked-higher-levels-pfas-body  




> Other behaviors that were associated with higher PFAS levels included  having stain-resistant carpet or furniture and living in a city served  by a PFAS-contaminated drinking water supply.
> 
> Additionally, among  African American women, those who frequently ate prepared food in coated  cardboard containers, such as French fries or takeout, had elevated  blood levels of four PFAS chemicals compared to women who rarely ate  such food. The researchers did not see the same relationship with  prepared food among non-Hispanic whites.
> 
> ...



http://www.health.ri.gov/water/about/pfas/ 



> *Studies show that human exposure to PFAS  is widespread and most people  in the United States and in other industrialized  countries have  measurable amounts of PFAS in their blood.
> *
> In fact, it is  unlikely that  anyone, even if they did not drink contaminated water, will have  a  level of “zero” PFAS in their blood.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 12, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I use these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have to worry..
.


----------



## IKE (Jan 12, 2019)

SB I only posted the recall notice and news link to warn others here on the forum after it was said on the evening news last night that Glide floss was potentially harmful and to dispose of it.....now with all the additional info posted to the contrary above I suppose it will be up to each individual to decide what they wish to believe and how to react.

In our case we feel it's better to be safe than sorry.....we decided to err on the side of caution and dispose of all the Glide floss.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 12, 2019)

I know Ike, thanks for posting the warning.  I only looked into it further because we've been using it for so long, and I have two family packs of it that I bought from Costco that aren't even opened yet.  We all have to do what we feel is best for ourselves.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 12, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I use these...
> I could never get the hang of using floss properly...



I use those proxabrushes too Holly, only it's the GUM brand, I buy two different sized one for wider spaces and one for narrow.  I eat a tiny seeded muffin (Aussie Bites) in the morning, and I have to head straight to a 
proxabrush afterwards, the seeds drive me crazy.


----------

